# earthquakes



## belovedgirl (Jun 28, 2009)

Hi, I m travelling and maybe having a project in Newzealand next year,we will go to Auckland or go to Christchurch city,but i m worried about the earthquakes and tsunami, if it is big , how serious,if it is small earthquakes will it hurt? and how is the tsunami?
thanks so much for the help.

regards


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi Belovedgirl

The answer is the same as the one we gave you in your post of 24th April - see http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ne...s-living-new-zealand/47116-earthquake-nz.html


----------



## CanterburyChick (Jun 14, 2010)

belovedgirl said:


> Hi, I m travelling and maybe having a project in Newzealand next year,we will go to Auckland or go to Christchurch city,but i m worried about the earthquakes and tsunami, if it is big , how serious,if it is small earthquakes will it hurt? and how is the tsunami?
> thanks so much for the help.
> 
> regards





Hi there

Travelling to countries that are more susceptible to Earthquakes and Tsunamis are naturally a concern - however I personally try not to think about it as it might never happen! We have lived in New Zealand for the past 5 years and have only ever felt 2 small earthquakes and all we experienced was a slight jolt that lasted all of 2 seconds.

New Zealand experiences earthquakes on a regular basis, most of these are small and go unnoticed to the majority of people. A very very small Tsunami came in a few months back as a result of the earthquake in Chile but there was plenty of warning and most people stayed off the beaches - it was more of a ripple that came in not a giant wave.

Hope this alleviates some of your concerns........


----------



## MelKiwi (Oct 3, 2010)

holy moly are you PHYSIC or something??!!! Eeek, I only felt my first one on 4th September and now about another 800 since (there have been bout 1200 aftershocks now!).
Good luck in your decision on where to go. Take care


----------



## Kels (Feb 27, 2012)

Best not to think about it - mother nature can strike any place at any time - Christchurch is still a great place to visit


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Kels said:


> Best not to think about it - mother nature can strike any place at any time - Christchurch is still a great place to visit


We're coming down at the end of March to see Bob P - are they still doing the tours of the inner city areas that have been worse hit? 
I think we're going to be shocked to see the difference, but we see so much on television and I think it is time we saw the reality.


----------



## Kels (Feb 27, 2012)

topcat83 said:


> We're coming down at the end of March to see Bob P - are they still doing the tours of the inner city areas that have been worse hit?
> I think we're going to be shocked to see the difference, but we see so much on television and I think it is time we saw the reality.


Hey, no tours of inner city. That has all stopped after the December quakes. The best you can do is to head to Cashel Mall and walk around the cordons.


----------

